# How many numbers in a French phone number?



## Edher

How many numbers in a French phone number? I'd like an example too if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Neige

There are 8 digits in a French telephone number.  There are 4 (I think?) area codes starting with 1 which is the code for the Paris region and going up.
e.g. 1.23.45.67.89  would correspond to the digits required for a Paris number.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Addyblue

There are actually *5* area codes and when in France, you need to dial the ZERO at the beginning of the area code - followed by 8 other numbers as Neige said :

01 = Paris area
02 = North-West area
03 = North-East area
04 = South-East area
05 = South-West area

So, an example would be : 
01.23.45.67.89

And if you call from another country, you must take off the ZERO from the area code:
(00.33).1.23.45.67.89


----------



## julieb01

And there is also something important : the third and fourth numbers correspond to the department. 
For example, this is 51 in Vendée : all the phone numbers in Vendée begins with 02-51-...
(example : 02-51-yy-yy-yy)


----------



## sophievm

Julie, this is not true (maybe you have one example that goes that way but the general case is not so).


----------



## superromu

can you hide this phone number, 
it refers to a person who lives in St Gilles Croix de Vie 
i m not sure he agrees to see his phone number on a forum ! 

edit : thanks julie for hiding it  

edit : 
03 83 is for meurthe et moselle inhabitants
03 29 is for vosges  inhabitants...


----------



## julieb01

sophievm said:
			
		

> Julie, this is not true (maybe you have one example that goes that way but the general case is not so).



Non, ce n'est pas si faux que ca ! 

En général, pour tous les habitants d'un même département, les 4 premiers chiffres sont identiques, et ce dans toute la France. Il est vrai que l'on peut maintenant garder son numéro de téléphone lors de son déménagement donc cette règle devient un peu moins vraie. Mais c'est encore très répandu.
Ainsi, par exemple :
 tous mes amis vendéens ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.51
 tous mes amis grenoblois ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.76
 tous mes amis toulonnais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.94
 tous mes amis bordelais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 05.56
 tous mes amis nantais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.40
(Ce sont les villes où j'ai habité mais je pense que ca se généralise à tous les départements ! )


----------



## mnzrob

Addyblue said:
			
		

> And if you call from another country, you must take off the ZERO from the area code:
> (00.33).1.23.45.67.89


 
If you dial this number from the USA, you have to add 011 + country code (33). So it would be (011.33).1.23.45.67.89.
Just incase you need to call France, Edher.

Rob


----------



## CLEMENTINE

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas si faux que ca !
> 
> En général, pour tous les habitants d'un même département, les 4 premiers chiffres sont identiques, et ce dans toute la France. Il est vrai que l'on peut maintenant garder son numéro de téléphone lors de son déménagement donc cette règle devient un peu moins vraie. Mais c'est encore très répandu.
> Ainsi, par exemple :
> tous mes amis vendéens ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.51
> tous mes amis grenoblois ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.76
> tous mes amis toulonnais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.94
> tous mes amis bordelais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 05.56
> tous mes amis nantais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.40
> (Ce sont les villes où j'ai habité mais je pense que ca se généralise à tous les départements ! )


 
He bien non, ce n'est pas généralisé à tout un département.
Les départements sont découpés en plusieurs zones téléphoniques apparement (tout ne se limite donc pas à la préfecture du départment)
Exemple avec le premier département sur la liste : 01 - AIN
Préfecture: Bourg en Bresse - 04.74.xx.xx.xx
Sous-Prefectures: - Belley - 04.79.xx.xx.xx
                         - Gex - 04.50.xx.xx.xx

Let's call France Telecom to sort this out!


----------



## julieb01

Merci pour les précisions Clémentine !!
Ca doit en fait dépendre du nombre de numéros de téléphone à attribuer. Par exemple en Vendée, le chef-lieu et ses deux sous-préfectures ont tous des numéros commençant par 02-51-... .
Je ne savais pas que cela n'était pas généralisé pour tous les départements français.


----------



## OlivierG

Dans la seule ville de Toulouse (31, Haute-Garonne), on trouve:
05-61
05-62
05-34
et aucun 05-31...
L'indicatif 61 a été le premier à être utilisé, puis le 62 est apparu il y a environ 10 ans, et enfin le 34 pour les numéros plus récents.


----------



## timpeac

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> He bien non, ce n'est pas généralisé à tout un département.
> Les départements sont découpés en plusieurs zones téléphoniques apparement (tout ne se limite donc pas à la préfecture du départment)
> Exemple avec le premier département sur la liste : 01 - AIN
> Préfecture: Bourg en Bresse - 04.74.xx.xx.xx
> Sous-Prefectures: - Belley - 04.79.xx.xx.xx
> - Gex - 04.50.xx.xx.xx
> 
> Let's call France Telecom to sort this out!


 
Never, ever, ever, phone France Telecom to sort anything out if you wish to retain your sanity.

Unless you can prove who your are in triplicate and have lived at the same address for the last 5 years, of course .


----------



## julieb01

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Dans la seule ville de Toulouse (31, Haute-Garonne), on trouve:
> 05-61
> 05-62
> 05-34
> et aucun 05-31...
> L'indicatif 61 a été le premier à être utilisé, puis le 62 est apparu il y a environ 10 ans, et enfin le 34 pour les numéros plus récents.



C'est normal qu'il n'y ait aucun 05-31-...
Bizarrement, France Telecom n'a jamais fait correspondre le 2ème numéro avec le numéro du département.


----------



## fetchezlavache

timpeac said:
			
		

> Never, ever, ever, phone France Telecom to sort anything out if you wish to retain your sanity.
> 
> Unless you can prove who your are in triplicate and have lived at the same address for the last 5 years, of course .




is bt any better ?


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> is bt any better ?


 
BT is bad, I can't deny it, but FT standard? Hmm, not sure...


----------



## Retrospectiv

I know this is an old thread, but hoping it gets bumped up with this post...

I have a phone number for a friend of mine in southern France, I believe it's his cell #. I'm trying to figure out how to dial this from Eastern Canada... I'm hoping if I'm good enough to post the # while asking for help, others will be gracious enough not to exploit it... : ) I suppose I can change a number or two in the last part...

This is the number I was given:

0033 6 22 09 XX XX

Do I just dial it exactly like that from Canada, or do I need to dial something else as well?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Addyblue

That's it, you don't need to dial anything else...
00.33 is the international code for France
then the next 6 shows it's a mobile phone.
From France, you'd have to forget the international code and add a 0 in front of the 6.
If I were you, I'd edit the message and put xx xx for the last numbers : your friend might not be happy to see his phone number given on the Internet!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Retrospectiv,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

All cell phone numbers start with 06 in France. 
As long as the international code from Canada is 00, the number given is correct. You should check with your phone company what you must dial to get international from Canada; knowing that code, dial it before 33 6 etc.
(For instance, international code from the USA is 011, NOT 00. Check before calling!)


----------



## Retrospectiv

Thank you for such a promt response AB : )

Actually, I had changed the last 4 numbers when I posted it so it wouldn't be his #, I just made sure to include them in the same sequence as I was given. Believe I shall do as suggested anyhow but leave the 1st part up as a help if anyone else has a similar question.

Thankyou again, much apreciated : )


----------



## Aupick

In fact I believe you need to dial 011 instead of 00 to make an international call from Canada, as is the case in the US: 011 33 6 22 etc.

This site might be useful.


----------



## Addyblue

Sorry, I thought 00.33. was INTERNATIONAL. I didn't know that it was different for the USA. You'd better follow Agnes and Aupick's advice, then.


----------



## Retrospectiv

Bonjour Agnes,
Merci de la bienvenue !

Good tip, I'll check my phone book and verify that 00 is the Intl dial from Canada.
This forum looks like a wonderful place for me to learn some new French above and beyond my EXTREMELY limited high school French, which hasn't been practiced in 10 years : )
May come in very handy if I ever make it over. Was supposed to be over a month ago, but still waiting on documents to fly so may not happen now, but I'm still happy to expand my 'survival' french : )


----------



## Retrospectiv

Aupick said:
			
		

> In fact I believe you need to dial 011 instead of 00 to make an international call from Canada, as is the case in the US: 011 33 6 22 etc..


 
You are indeed correct, a check to that link as well as my phone book confirms the 011. I think a test text message may be in order before I invest in the long distance call still ; )


----------



## Anne345

Le 1er chiffre n'est utilisé que quand vous appelez de France. Il indique l'opérateur, par exemple 0 pour France Telecom, 7 pour Cégétel... Et si l'opérateur choisi n'a pas de chiffre unique il faut composer un préfixe à 4 chiffres : 16xy.  
Ce chiffre n'est donc pas utilisé depuis l'étranger.


----------



## gadgetguy

Hi. I have a French friend who is staying with his grandparents near Bordeaux for the summer. I have his phone number: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. I thought that the third digit was supposed to be between 1 and 6. Does anybody know what the eight means?

J'ai un ami français qui rend visite à ses grands-parents (en Bordeaux) cet été. Le numéro de téléphone qu'il m'a donné est: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. Est-ce que vous savez que veut dire le huit?

*Please correct my French!
*Corrigez-moi, SVP!


----------



## Aoyama

Addyblue said:
			
		

> There are actually *5* area codes and when in France, you need to dial the ZERO at the beginning of the area code - followed by 8 other numbers as Neige said :
> 
> 01 = Paris area
> 02 = North-West area
> 03 = North-East area
> 04 = South-East area
> 05 = South-West area
> 
> So, an example would be :
> 01.23.45.67.89
> 
> and then you have 06 for mobile phones.
> That means, to make things clear and simple, that there are *10 digits* for french phone numbers. There were *8* a decade ago, there will most probably be *12* in the near future.


----------



## Anne345

> Hi. I have a French friend who is staying with his grandparents near Bordeaux for the summer. I have his phone number: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. I thought that the third digit was supposed to be between 1 and 6. Does anybody know what the eight means?


 
An ADSL phone number


----------



## NYCPrincesse

gadgetguy said:
			
		

> Hi. I have a French friend who is staying with his grandparents near Bordeaux for the summer. I have his phone number: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. I thought that the third digit was supposed to be between 1 and 6. Does anybody know what the eight means?
> 
> J'ai un ami français qui rend visite à ses grands-parents (en Bordeaux) cet été. Le numéro de téléphone qu'il m'a donné est: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. Est-ce que vous savez que veut dire le huit?
> 
> *Please correct my French!
> *Corrigez-moi, SVP!



Yeah, "08" is perfectly normal nowadays.  It's just a number that is not assigned by France Telecom (I didn't know it was an internet number, but it also is assigned by other carriers like Neuf or Cegetel, I think.)


----------



## wonderful

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas si faux que ca !
> 
> En général, pour tous les habitants d'un même département, les 4 premiers chiffres sont identiques, et ce dans toute la France. Il est vrai que l'on peut maintenant garder son numéro de téléphone lors de son déménagement donc cette règle devient un peu moins vraie. Mais c'est encore très répandu.
> Ainsi, par exemple :
> tous mes amis vendéens ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.51
> tous mes amis grenoblois ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.76
> tous mes amis toulonnais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.94
> tous mes amis bordelais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 05.56
> tous mes amis nantais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.40
> (Ce sont les villes où j'ai habité mais je pense que ca se généralise à tous les départements ! )


 

Well to check out this information I looked up in the yellow pages the phone numbers for "Dupond" (common name) in the city of Pessac (Bordeaux). And it's wrong, not all the phone numbers begin by 05.56 (many it is true) but we can also find 05.40  and 05.47....

The same for "Martin"

It is normal that all the numbers don't begin by 05.56 because I think that we can keep (if we pay) our last phone number when we move. But they usually start by 05.56


----------



## Francis Nugent Dixon

There are 10 digits in a French telephone number (this is within the 15 digit specifications of the E.164 ITU standard which most countries use). If you call the number from inside the country, you must specify all 10 digits. If you use the number from outside the country, you drop the first digit (which, today, is always a 0). At the moment, the second digit is 1 through 6, and more recently 8, with 1-5 being for areas in France, 6 being used for mobile numbers. 8 is loosely defined as a "service". France Telecom was obliged to "fudge" some of the numbers when they ran out of possibilities. This explains why digits 3-4 do not follow a hard and fast rule.

No ITU specifications define the way in which the number is used WITHIN a country to determine the geographical location of a subscriber.  However, most countries use a three level numbering plan 1-Area Code, 2-Switch Identifier (or sub-area), 3-Subscriber ID. The number of digits used for each of these three "segments" of a number are not defined. Each country uses its own rules. All other numbers (like 911, etc) are internal to a country, and normally cannot be called from outside.

French telephone numbers are thus coded +33 (0) Txxxxxxxx, where T is defined above.

As a matter of interest, if you are French and have a mobile phone, you are advised to code all of your local numbers with +33, and drop the first digit (0), so that you may use them when travelling abroad. If you call these numbers from France, the +33 is ignored, and is replaced by a 0, thus making a valid 10-digit number.

As for correcting the French, you were nearly there :

J'ai un ami français qui rend visite à ses grands-parents (à Bordeaux) cet été. Le numéro de téléphone qu'il m'a donné est le: 33.8.71.38.xx.xx. Est-ce que vous savez ce que veut dire le huit?


----------



## Addyblue

Yes, it's a phone number for Freebox subscriber. It's a phone line through an internet provider. It allows subscribers to phone free in France and some other countries and for people who phone them from France it costs a local phone call, and from abroad I think it's cheaper.


----------



## fanch

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas si faux que ca !
> 
> En général, pour tous les habitants d'un même département, les 4 premiers chiffres sont identiques, et ce dans toute la France. Il est vrai que l'on peut maintenant garder son numéro de téléphone lors de son déménagement donc cette règle devient un peu moins vraie. Mais c'est encore très répandu.
> Ainsi, par exemple :
> tous mes amis vendéens ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.51
> tous mes amis grenoblois ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.76
> tous mes amis toulonnais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 04.94
> tous mes amis bordelais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 05.56
> tous mes amis nantais ont un numéro de téléphone commençant par 02.40
> (Ce sont les villes où j'ai habité mais je pense que ca se généralise à tous les départements ! )


 
Désolé mais il ya erreur... J'habite à Lille, département du nord (59) ; mon numéro de fixe France télécom commence par 03.20. Mes parents habitent dans le nord également, et leur numéro commence par 03.27.
Par ailleurs, les opérateurs internet proposant le triple play avec voip sont de plus en plus nombreux. Ils attribuent en général un numéro commençant par 08.XX (ils ont perdu le recours en justice qu'ils avaient entamé pour obtenir la plage des 07 pour leurs usagers afin de différencier ces numéros des numéros surtaxés en 08).
Par ailleurs, les numéros de téléphones mobiles commencent tous par 06.XX (les deux chiffres suivant peuvent renseigner sur l'opérateur qui a le numéro en charge).


----------



## FrançoisXV

Historiquement, le code de département suivi du code de standard téléphonique était suivi à la lettre.
de gauche à droite et de haut en bas sur la carte de france:
nord, code postal 59, code téléphonique 20
pas de calais, 62, 21
somme, 80, 22
aisne, 02, 23 etc... etc... C'était il y a 30 ans...
exemple de la somme, la sous-préfecture d'abbeville, tous les numéros commençaient par 2224. 
Avec l'épuisement des possibilités et depuis l'ajout du préfixe de zone, les codes départementaux hors zone sont utilisés, et avec les centraux informatisés, les numéros récents ne suivent plus ces règles (conservés lors de déménagements, ce qui était impossible du temps des centraux électromécaniques)


----------

